# Congratulations Sara and Jon on the arrival of little Kenzo!



## sachem allison (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations guys! May he be happy and healthy!


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats Jon and Sara.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations Sara & Jon


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## cclin (Nov 25, 2013)

:bliss:Congratulations!


----------



## schanop (Nov 25, 2013)

That's just the very beginning. Yippee. Hip hip hoorey.


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Nmko (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats guys!


----------



## jigert (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations, you guys!


----------



## Benuser (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations, you both!


----------



## Lefty (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats, guys! Welcome, Kenzo.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 25, 2013)

Amazing, congrats and may the force be with you.

k.


----------



## 77kath (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 25, 2013)

You probably didn't get my email yesterday so please excuse my repetitiveness here. But congrats to you and your new family!


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome news!! What a unique name. I love it! :cool2:

Congrats to you. and Welcome Kenzo.. 

God Bless you and yours! 
Randy


----------



## pete84 (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## CanadianMan (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 25, 2013)

Condradulations Sara and Jon. Welcome to the world Kenzo!


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats Sara and Jon!


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations, Jon and Sara. Kathryn and I wish you long lives full of good memories.

Keith Neal


----------



## Lexington Jim (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 25, 2013)

So happy for you 2!
Oh wait, now it's 3!
CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations to the Broidas!


----------



## clayton (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations to all of you!

Remember - the human body really only needs 2 hours of sleep a night.


----------



## seryk20 (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## rdm_magic (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations Jon and Sara!

Welcome to KKF, Kenzo!


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 25, 2013)

Alright, we got us a new knifenut, congratulations! This is gonna cut the turnaround time at JKI in half!!!


----------



## turbochef422 (Nov 25, 2013)

Cangratulations


----------



## Duckfat (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 25, 2013)

W00t! Congrats to you two!


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations

Be well,
mikey


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the pics of the store in ~9 months when you have it all baby-proofed


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations guys! I'm very happy for all three of you!


----------



## pleue (Nov 25, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## mpukas (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats Jon & Sara & Kenzo!!!

:bliss::bliss::bliss::bliss::bliss::bliss:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## brianh (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## RobinW (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!
It's now the fun starts!


----------



## jimbob (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats to the future master sharpener!


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 25, 2013)

Kenzo? I thought you were going to name your child Farley!
Just teasing you. 
Congratulations!
I am confident you two will be great parents.


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 25, 2013)

Great news!!! Congrats Sara and Jon on the newest little knut!!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats Jon.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks guys... still at the hospital today, as he was just delivered last night... here's a picture of the little guy (and future master sharpener/knife expert/blacksmith... i get to choose those things, right?  )


----------



## apathetic (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!! Well, you probably don't get to choose, but influence can go a long way... :lol2:


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations! His hair is incredible, the child was born with a good haircut.


----------



## don (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations! He looks awesome!


----------



## Anton (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, at least we know he didn't get your hair... which is, well, great!



CONGRATS to your wife! and yourself.


----------



## Miles (Nov 25, 2013)

:biggrin: Wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## bear1889 (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats may he live long and healthy and left handed.


----------



## mainaman (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats , kids are great joy.


----------



## bkultra (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 25, 2013)

Cute boy!

I honestly don't recall ever seeing a newborn with so much hair...


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations Broida's! Luckily Kenzo favors his mother!


----------



## gic (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats and hopes mother and child are doing well - Jon you of course don't count as much at this point - but after a few sleepless nights we will bump you up as well (just kidding)/


----------



## RoscoesChicken (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats Jon and Sara! You guys are crazy shipping orders out the day before (thank you!).


----------



## chinacats (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations! 

Cheers!


----------



## Sambal (Nov 25, 2013)

JBroida said:


> thanks guys... still at the hospital today, as he was just delivered last night... here's a picture of the little guy (and future master sharpener/knife expert/blacksmith... i get to choose those things, right?  )




Welcome Little Buddha! 
And heartfelt congratulations Sara and Jon!


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## geezr (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome Kenzo - Congrats Sarah and Jon!!


----------



## ecchef (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## dharperino (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow, what a cutie. Congratulations and enjoy your new addition to knife knerdom!!!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats!

Wildboar beat me to it, but I was also wondering how you baby proof a knife store.


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations mum and dad.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 27, 2013)

The name Kenzo means ThanksHanukkah in Japanese.


----------



## Seth (Nov 27, 2013)

Makes me smile and takes me back. If you need any parenting advice....ask someone else. Congratulations. Can you imagine that Kenzo is likely to be around in the year 2100!


----------



## James (Nov 27, 2013)

Congrats! and wow, he has a lot of hair


----------



## V1P (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, cute baby and lotsa hair too! Congrats Jon & Sara, I still remembered the joy when my little one was born.


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 27, 2013)

May you and Sara be truly blessed.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrads Jon & Sara another little Hapa Keki:welcome2:


----------

